# Judging the Iowa State Fair photography show



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2015)

Charley Starnes, who organizes the annual photo contest at the Iowa State Fair, talks about the show, the judging, and the organization.






I see Charley about twice a month, hither and yon, but usually at the local camera store.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 12, 2015)

Interesting to get to see something of the judging process, that's quite an exhibit. My best friend has entered and won ribbons at our county fair, I'll have to show her this.


----------



## runnah (Apr 12, 2015)

I am just amazed that someone in Iowa was able to find a subject that wasn't corn.


----------

